# Stacking downriggers / free slider



## Cptncor84 (Dec 23, 2019)

I've tried the Scotty stackers when running 2 rods, I've had the cheaper circle rubber pad stackers, Ive tried a 6-8' leader with swivel on a singe rod just free sliding down to main line apex, tried tying a rubber band 10' up from cannonball on main line to secure the free slider. I know there is a bit of a difference when stacking JPlugs Vs Spoons and also how deep your fishing but interested in everyone's .02 on stacking and mainly what holds the tightest be it plugs or spoons.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

These have worked great for me. Snap them on wherever you want them on your mainline and send it down. 

I will tell you that if you keep your slider 4’ long (and no longer), and only use a slider if you have a spoon on your mainline downrigger, you will reduce the amount of tangles. Sliders and flashers, dodger, or rotators of any kind don’t mix well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shlack (Apr 6, 2012)

I have had really good luck with running short (around 3 ft) free sliders off downriggers. Works perfect for me if you run a spoon on the mainline and a standard size spoon on the free slider. Not sure what depth it runs at, but it doesn't tangle and catches fish with a surprisingly decent hook-up rate given the lack of tension.


----------



## Cptncor84 (Dec 23, 2019)

Anybody run plugs on a slider with some kinda stopper ?


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m a free slider on all rigger rods guy. Spoon rods with a spoon slider are easy but I also run them on my flasher fly lines. Flat flashers are much more forgiving & usually won’t tangle. Spin doctors tangle more often & meat rigs almost always tangle. I run 7’ slider lines & I pre tie a half dozen or so of them & store them wrapped around a piece of pool noodle. If they tangle too bad to unwrap quickly I just snip off the line side swivel & the line will pull free with minimal effort, then grab a fresh one & your back in the game quick. Another trick with the sliders is to not reel down super tight with the mainline, I leave a pretty good bow back in the mainline to let the slider ride back away from the boat a bit. The slider will run at almost exactly halfway down.

I have used fixed sliders many times as well, my problem with fixed sliders is if they take a hit & don’t hook up, they will sometimes pull down to the ball & you’ll be dragging a big mess without knowing it.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It seems to me if your free slider does take a hit that the line and spoon would be below the center curvature of the line and work it's way down to the Cannonball lure. I do like the fixed slider with the Rubber Band just so you know were the FS is located for presentation.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

I made a bunch of my own like these with Marine shrink tube (The kind with the glue) because these are always backordered.
They work great.




ThreeDogsDown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

John Hine said:


> I’m a free slider on all rigger rods guy. Spoon rods with a spoon slider are easy but I also run them on my flasher fly lines. Flat flashers are much more forgiving & usually won’t tangle. Spin doctors tangle more often & meat rigs almost always tangle. I run 7’ slider lines & I pre tie a half dozen or so of them & store them wrapped around a piece of pool noodle. If they tangle too bad to unwrap quickly I just snip off the line side swivel & the line will pull free with minimal effort, then grab a fresh one & your back in the game quick. Another trick with the sliders is to not reel down super tight with the mainline, I leave a pretty good bow back in the mainline to let the slider ride back away from the boat a bit. The slider will run at almost exactly halfway down.
> 
> I have used fixed sliders many times as well, my problem with fixed sliders is if they take a hit & don’t hook up, they will sometimes pull down to the ball & you’ll be dragging a big mess without knowing it.


Hey John
Just a heads up.
Free sliders don't run halfway down. It depends on how long they are on the line.
They work there way down the line from the time you clip them on until you trip your rod from the release.
They do eventually stop about 3-4ft above the cannonball.

I have a waterwolf that I run off my cannonballs quite often.
Within about 20 minutes you see the slider spoon come into the cameras view.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Chasin said:


> Hey John
> Just a heads up.
> Free sliders don't run halfway down. It depends on how long they are on the line.
> They work there way down the line from the time you clip them on until you trip your rod from the release.
> ...


On my boat i can put a mag spoon on the slider & with just a bump up on my graph I can watch the free slider all day. I’ve logged lots of hours staring at the graph watching how it reacts to turns, current & such. It stays pretty consistent near half way on my rig. I have seen them drop if you slow the boat too much but that’s about it. Could be different on your boat, I don’t know.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I stack mine 15 ' above the ball with a just a swivel and with the pressure of the spoon pulling it stays right where i put it.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

John Hine said:


> On my boat i can put a mag spoon on the slider & with just a bump up on my graph I can watch the free slider all day. I’ve logged lots of hours staring at the graph watching how it reacts to turns, current & such. It stays pretty consistent near half way on my rig. I have seen them drop if you slow the boat too much but that’s about it. Could be different on your boat, I don’t know.


Also how much tension is pulling the line tight. A looser line should have more slack and a better curve to keep the spoon in the middle, if you're cranked right down the spoon will probably go all the way down since there isnt any resistance. Ive seen the same thing on my graph and can track the sliders sometimes. I always assume they are 1/2 way to the ball and the graph proves this.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are a must use item when running sliding stackers. They "find" the belly of the line but yield enough tension to help with hookset. We lose far few fish when these are on the mainline.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Probably could just plastidip some coastlocks too.


----------



## Jfisher (Jun 26, 2020)

Tried a fixed slider several times this season but when the fish hits the bottom lure it’s a real pain when you get to the fixed slider as it’s tangled and I gotta fix the tangle before I get to a crazy fish that is pretty close to it….I feel like I’m gonna get a hook in my hand every time


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting thread,

I have tried Free Sliders and as expected, I had a mess........ (Its normal for me 

Anyway, has any one ever used or tried these Elberta Clippers? I was thinking of getting a set to try.

Dreamweaver Legendary Elberta Clip’R Sinker Clip’r | Captain Chuck's II (capt-chuck.com)


----------



## deermedic (Feb 13, 2008)

I change out the release to a pinch pad and I use my line counter reel to adjust the depth of my bait. They work very well for me !!!


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Sliders (fixed and free) always get confused with stackers. 

For me, they all are frustration waiting to happen. 

Rarely stack - I normally don’t have enough licenses in the boat to do it.

Sometimes I use fixed sliders-but the fishing has to be very slow. 

Never use free sliders. I think I keep my Downrigger rod tension to tight to the ball, which allows the free slider to go all the way down and wind up on my mainline. I usually find out this has happened after running over fish and wondering why I’m not getting bites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

